Ask HN: How many countries have you been to? Which ones were your favorite? - rblion
======
oblib
Not many. Aside from the US, where I was born, Canada, Mexico, Belize,
Guatemala, Jamaica.

Of those, Mexico is my favorite. I spent almost no time in Canada so I can't
say much about it, except Vancouver was nice.

Belize was ok, but I've no desire to return. It felt too tense there.
Guatemalans were very friendly and I really enjoyed my short time there, but
the border patrol there were just assholes for no reason. Jamaica is
beautiful, but I felt like nothing but a target for hustlers there and made no
"friends" there.

Growing up in the US we get the idea that Mexico is full of poor people who
are all banditos but I could live there and be happy.

